# seam quality and derability



## coupe (Apr 14, 2009)

I was taught by an old timer of todays standards. No boxes no bazookas, no power sanders,corner rollers,never plastic,etc,etc and only steel outside corners. In fact a banjo was high tech for him,In reality working in construction today I see jobs with tight schedules requiring every trade to use any and all tools in their arsenal to make the deadlines and of coarse compete to make a living. one thing he always told me was that the best seams will have paper tape, and the thinner and more coats you strike with sufficient time to dry fully between will yield the best results and the best durability to settling and movement over time.I know he always struck 10 on each side of the seam center on all his joints,and swore that a good hand with a 6 on inside corners will hide them from any eye. I have to question if his idea of the standard finish is what is now refered to as a level 4 or5. I have never seen any one do this. Was my teacher stuck on his own way of doing things or is thier truth in what he told me.

Coupe


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

You can learn much from old timers, BUT, over the years new and improved products come out and his way may no longer be the best way. And it also depends on if the walls will be textured. Just did a garage with a taper for tapecoat, 10" box, then the 12" box, knockdown texture, semi gloss paint. You could not see the seems on the walls or ceilings, including butt seams. And that was one coat run along the center of the seam. Sounds like the old dog didn't want to learn new tricks. That said, don't under value an oldtimers opinion. Some guys out there have forgotten more than I've even learned.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

well said A+....I agree.. Also After 20 yrs the tools are now the standard, for production and quality!! One can still do smaller jobs by hand, but I will put my bazooka up for a bet against anyone by hand!! especially commercial standups!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

To answer on the Level 4 and 5 question, go to USG handbook. But he was doing a Level 4, just really overkill. A level 5 is a total skim coat, covering the entire surface of the board, every square inch of paper. Then sanded smooth (preferably with a light) and ready for any gloss paint. A level 4 is recommended to receive only flat paints. This definition is also found in the Gypsum Assoc. handbook and Painter and Decorator assoc. handbook. These are nationally accepted definitions and recommendations for finish levels and paint sheen acceptibilty. If asked or told by a GC or owner to skimp, refuse or get a release in writing.


----------

